# DONATIONS FOR KATHLEENS RECOVERY!



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

*Kathleen Is still Living. We can help her Right Now!
lets help her get her life back and make her to that person she once was.
Let's show everyone that we as 'LOWRIDERS ARE GOOD PEOPLE".
LET'S ALL UNITE IN THIS TIME OF NEED FOR OUR "LOWRIDING MODEL"
WHOM MAKE THE SHOWS THAT MUCH BETTER, KATHLEEN DUPLESSIS.
Thank you for your prayers & Please continue to do so!</span></span>

If you would like to send Gifts, Greeting Cards, Flowers ect,
send to:

Kaiser permanente Hospital
Patient: KATHLEEN DUPLESIS 
Room :721
4867 west Sunset Blvd.
Los Angeles, Ca.

( Sorry,no visitors @ this time per Duplessis request 
@ this time kathleen is very much trying to cope with her accident!)
but your donation, cards & gifts would be highly appreciated and very motivating.

<span style=\'colorurple\'>GOD BLESS ALL YOU WHOM HAVE BEEN THROUGH A TRAJJIC ACCIDENT
OR HAD SOMEONE YOU LOVED GONE THROUGH THIS. PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU ALL.

THANK YOU,
TONY PARKER & THE DUPLESSIS*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SOUNDS GOODS..............I SEE WHAT I CAN DO.....ILL GETS SOME DVDS PACKS REAL CHEAP AND THE MONEY WILL GO TO HER........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

QUE PASA EVERYBODY.
JUST WROTE MY CHECK AND POP IT IN THE MAIL BOX 4 KATHLEEN.
I SENT WHAT I COULD AFORD AT THIS TIME. 
IF EVERYBODY WOULD PUT SOMETHING IN IT WOULD BE GREAT.
IF 5,000 PEOPLE COULD PUT 20 BUCKS IN THAT WOULD BE 100.000. DOLLARS.
WILL ILL SEE WHAT OTHER THINGS I CAN DO TO HELP HER OUT.


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

yea i am gonna drop what i can, and awhile i will drop more off. I will be printing this topic out and handing it out to clubs out here in Orange County and Hopefully there clubs can contribute.......I hope that most of u can do the same and get the word out for those that dont got computers.......


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i notice theres a paypal account.
i know alot of people on here sell on ebay. so my suggestion
would be, check your garage,basement,attic,and anywhere
else you have those extra car parts. put them on ebay. it would be 
like donating a part. the buyer can pay to your paypal acct. and you
can transfer to hers. no out of pocket and pretty easy. GOD BLESS!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll be sending some money in tommrow to help this girl....


----------



## CROOK (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm In.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ill send some thru paypal


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

OG... let me know about the website. That should help to solicit some donations.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm happy to see that something is being done to help this girl out during her time of serious need. 

Just outta curiousity, is there not any liability insurance from either of the vehicles that is coming into play to pay for any medical?


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

tony dont trip off these fools that ask a bunchof dumb ass quest.we will get some money 2 gether.CALI WILL SHOW ITS LOVE


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Im gonna try to send somthing on pay day for the lovely lady.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a quick suggestion: find out if the family can sue the guy that was to take her home. He was responsible for her safety while she was with him and he failed her. He left her alone to find her own way home. If he took her there he was to take her home. This is called negligence. So have the parents look into this asap. Maybe he can pay her cosmetic surgeries and other bills that insurance won't pay. And also pay for her pain and suffering.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2005, 11:32 AM
> *Just a quick suggestion: find out if the family can sue the guy that was to take her home. He was responsible for her safety while she was with him and he failed her. He left her alone to find her own way home. If he took her there he was to take her home. This is called negligence. So have the parents look into this asap. Maybe he can pay her cosmetic surgeries and other bills that insurance won't pay. And also pay for her pain and suffering.
> [snapback]3281334[/snapback]​*



Plus that legless bastard was a straight up dick head :angry:


----------



## CROOK (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2005, 01:32 PM
> *Just a quick suggestion: find out if the family can sue the guy that was to take her home. He was responsible for her safety while she was with him and he failed her. He left her alone to find her own way home. If he took her there he was to take her home. This is called negligence. So have the parents look into this asap. Maybe he can pay her cosmetic surgeries and other bills that insurance won't pay. And also pay for her pain and suffering.
> [snapback]3281334[/snapback]​*


*i agree!
if someone picks up my daughter & daughter helps them make money, you best believe that fool better bring her back!
that shit is just straight out wrong!

this topic aint about tony , it's about KATHLEEN.
LETS REMEMBER THAT! 
*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2005, 12:32 PM
> *Just a quick suggestion: find out if the family can sue the guy that was to take her home. He was responsible for her safety while she was with him and he failed her. He left her alone to find her own way home. If he took her there he was to take her home. This is called negligence. So have the parents look into this asap. Maybe he can pay her cosmetic surgeries and other bills that insurance won't pay. And also pay for her pain and suffering.
> [snapback]3281334[/snapback]​*


sux cause most insurances don't cover cosmetic surgery. im sure shell need a lot of help when it comes to that.

as far as a law suit, no grounds for one. it would be hard to even get full coverage of her medical expenses through the insurance because of her own negligence of not wearing a seat belt. that responsibilty lies with each and everyone of us, and on these long trips it sux, im sure we have all slept in a back seat once or twice. the second thing is its up to the individual to get to their work site, unless its written in the contract that all transportation would be provided. think somone mentioned she quit, once that happened, she was on her own. seen homie in the chair at a lot of shows, not a nice guy to say the least and sad these girls make the buisness decision to work for him. morally id hope he'd help out and give back to these girls who have made him money. sad to see things like this happen, and sadly wont be the last of these types of accidents. someone had it right the focus should be on kathleen and hopefully she can get back to some kind of normal life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2005, 01:32 PM
> *Just a quick suggestion: find out if the family can sue the guy that was to take her home. He was responsible for her safety while she was with him and he failed her. He left her alone to find her own way home. If he took her there he was to take her home. This is called negligence. So have the parents look into this asap. Maybe he can pay her cosmetic surgeries and other bills that insurance won't pay. And also pay for her pain and suffering.
> [snapback]3281334[/snapback]​*




too many people are sue happy. they got into a argument, and she had to find her way home. maybe it was unethical, but not illegal. As a result of her chosing to go with Tony and unfortunate thing happened. Not Ted's fault, and if it came to court he would say it was her idea to find a way home. no grounds here, but nice try :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sue someone for not taking someone home who quit the job...


where is the sense in that


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

SHE NEEDS US ALL RIGHT NOW.
ANYTHING IS BETTER THEN NOTHING.
THERES NO DONATION TWO SMALL OR BIG. !!!


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Fuck what everyone else is yapping about ... I sent a donation thru paypal


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

nah i dont know tony at all and me and kat are homies.i dont know tony parker personaly but i thought his actions were kinda more like a pr stunt for ogrider. he didnt mention his involvement with the accident and i dont have an ill will towards tony parker. I just feel that a person in another persons vehicle is responsible forall the passengers well being. and i couldnt give Kat home a becuase i jus arrived from la and i had work the next mornin. we tried our best to get her a ride home.. shit if i knew about this shit and i was a fortune teller i would takin her home... so dont think i have any grudges with tony parker.

also i jus joined this cause i heard people mentiong abou my friends accident and i wanted to clear everything up becuase i thought that she didnt haveanyone defent what went down...


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2005, 10:40 AM
> *sue someone for not taking someone home who quit the job...
> where is the sense in that
> [snapback]3286012[/snapback]​*


no offense to her or the topic but she wasnt wearing a seatbelt also.
you cant just sue someone because u found a different ride.

im not knocking her whiles she down but gotta look at it from every angle.
i sent money so dont think im a hater.

no one should blame tony either tho because i talked to him the other day and all he could do was talk about getting her better not himself or anyone else.
Tony did her a favor by taking her home. everyone else buckled up and everyone else is in better shape. ppl gotta realize everyone involved would have stopped and thought about it had they knew there was gonna be an accident, but they didnt, because it was an accident. so instead of blaming ppl just pray for her.
No one but Tony knows what hes going through. His family was hurt too. Im sure guilt is bad enough. my prayers go to everyone in the accident 
xoxoxo mia
and for everyone saying "me and kat are friends" "I saw his crew drunk" should have been friends and taken her home.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi,

I hope all the drama dies down and Kathleen gets the help that she needs.... I was talking to a friend who is an ER nurse at a hospital here in San Jose. I told her about Kathleen, and she was telling me that the insurance HAS to cover emergency plastic surgery, because hospitals consider that standard reconstructive treatment, and that the only way it's *not *covered, is if it's considered cosmetic and NOT reconstructive, like when someone has a birthmark and decide they want it removed. So, her pladtic surgery reconstruction from her accident should be covered. According to my friend, this is by CA law, not by different insurance company standards. 

I'm not throwing this out there to dispute the validity of your donation request, but I think this is something that her family should look into before they accept a "Not Covered" response from her insruance company.

Hope this helps...

Jenn
:angel:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

SO what is her condition?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Just to let everybody know, clublord's real name is Ralp Farias, he sells advertisements for us, I won't let somebody who says that there associated with Street Low talk shit and hide behind a screen name. These are his own oppinions and are not those of Gilbert, Tlecu, myself, or the rest of the Street Low crew.
Tony, I hope you, your family and staff are doing well and I hope for the best for Kathleen. There is nobody to blame for this accident, for that is what it is an accident. I don't think Tony left the show and said, I'm going to get an accident right now. It's absurd to blame somebody, but we must move on and hope for the best for everyone that was involved in this terrible inncident. 

Eddie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to see she's home now with her family.......I dontated this morning


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyone know of her current condition?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freestylin_@Jul 9 2005, 03:03 AM
> *Anyone know of her current condition?
> [snapback]3385969[/snapback]​*



YES!! KEEP US INFORMED!(SP)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiaBaby_@Jun 21 2005, 12:10 AM
> *no offense to her or the topic but she wasnt wearing a seatbelt also.
> you cant just sue someone because u found a different ride.
> 
> ...


your a dumb broad.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WHATS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE.
IS ALL THATS HAPPEN UP HERE IS NEGETIVE SHIT .
THIS GIRL NEEDS ALL OF OUR HELP.
AND IV CHECK HER PAY PAL 40 BUCKS FROM THIS SITE.
INSTEAD OF HELPING OUT IS ALL PEOPLE CAN DO IS POINT THE FINGER .
AND TALK SHIT. 
EVERYBODY ASK HOW CAN WE HELP, WE GAVE THE WAY AND NOBODY DID ANYTHING.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 12 2005, 10:49 PM
> *WHATS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE.
> IS ALL THATS HAPPEN UP HERE IS NEGETIVE SHIT .
> THIS GIRL NEEDS ALL OF OUR HELP.
> ...


how is she doing?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

HERE'S HER NUMBER IF YOU WANT TO CALL HER GO AHEAD.
JUST BE NICE AND DONT TALK SHIT.
KATHLEEN.
SHE DOSE'NT NEED ANY DRAMA RIGHT NOW JUST POSETIVE THINGS.
YOU WANT TO KNOW HOW SHE DOING CALL HER YOUR SELF.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 13 2005, 10:58 AM
> *HERE'S HER NUMBER IF YOU WANT TO CALL HER GO AHEAD.
> JUST BE NICE AND DONT TALK SHIT.
> KATHLEEN.
> ...




WTF :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 13 2005, 12:12 PM
> *WTF :dunno:
> [snapback]3406976[/snapback]​*


No shit???????????

There's too many clowns around here to post her number bro!!

I donated and would like to know her status too


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 13 2005, 12:49 AM
> *INSTEAD OF HELPING OUT IS ALL PEOPLE CAN DO IS POINT THE FINGER .
> AND TALK SHIT.
> EVERYBODY ASK HOW CAN WE HELP, WE GAVE THE WAY AND NOBODY DID ANYTHING.
> [snapback]3404393[/snapback]​*


My offer to do a website to help with donations still stands. I would HAVE to have that info we talked about though along with the photographs... I can do the rest.


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

Elitemotorsportz of san jose wishes her a quick and successful recovery..from steve, pinky, and nathan..the elite team..


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sorry about what happend.. and hope she recovers fast.....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

maybe a carshow in her name should be thrown and all proceeds be given to her. just a thought.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

nuestro estilo car club from escondido did a carwash for her and just droped the check in the mail is no much but hope it will help $1,000.00


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Props to you all!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 10 2005, 06:35 PM~3584623
> *nuestro estilo car club from escondido did a carwash for her and just droped the check in the mail is no much but hope it will help $1,000.00
> *


Wow :thumbsup: homies!


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 10 2005, 05:35 PM~3584623
> *nuestro estilo car club from escondido did a carwash for her and just droped the check in the mail is no much but hope it will help $1,000.00
> *


Califas supporting the cause. Much props to N. E C.C.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

why is it always the pretty ones that are my age!?!?!?! im really sorry that this happened. im willing to bet worse would have happened if she was buckeled in. thats how it always is. why cant all the ugly fat tortas take a dive for a change?


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

It's been a few years now, how's this girl doing?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Aug 7 2008, 05:06 PM~11286543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya she fine,,heard she got messed up bad..nocked out teeth and all hope shes back and 100% recovered


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

update?


----------

